# A question for EVERYONE about my VW PASSAT.



## AirborneRangerAD (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I am thinking about adding a few upgrades to my 2005 GLX Passat. I am looking to do work on it that will raise its horsepower from 180 to closer to 300 or maybe even higher. For all the enthusiasts here what do you suggest I do to get there. Thanks in advance to anyone that replies.


----------



## passatdave (Nov 2, 2007)

Gt3076r


----------

